
Tech hiring has always been broken, here's how I survived it for decades - pcr0
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/tech-hiring-has-always-been-broken-heres-how-i-survived-it-for-decades-b7ac33088de6#.juqgel842
======
yanilkr
whiteboarding is not evil. We stretched its use beyond limits during tech
interviews. If you are a competent engineer and given a problem and whiteboard
you should be able to paint a decent picture of your skills and capabilities.
The problem is that many interviewers are too inexperienced to judge other
candidates and mistake software engineering to just coding.

~~~
probinso
I think that the point whiteboarding is to prove that somebody can study and
communicate with a whiteboard. Everybody knows that it's coming so it
shouldn't be a surprise which means that you can study for it. reviewing this
process is not difficult.

I tend to believe that it's not very representative of somebody's coding
skills but it can be very representative of somebody's ability to adapt to
different communication platforms.

